

User Engagement,Growth Hack and Monetization Toolkit for Mobile Apps - classicchins
http://www.appngage.com/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=HackerNews

======
dang
The Show HN rules clearly state that signup pages don't count. You must have
something to show that people can try out.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
classicchins
Guys, please do comment and let me know your views. Any specifics, you can
also write to us - hello[at]appngage.com

Thanks

~~~
franze
it's a landingpage for buzzwords? somehow upvoted that it reached HN
frontpage?

~~~
classicchins
Well, its a landing page for private beta. We will be rolling it out soon for
those who enrolled for the private beta access.

